# Abo bei www....-heute.com, die Zweite !!!



## Jahnsi (7 März 2006)

Hallo miteinander !

Seitdem ich mein Problem hier gepostet habe, bekomme ich beinahe täglich persönliche Emails mit Anfragen, was ich denn gemacht habe und ob ich Erfolg gehabt habe. Bevor ich jetzt weiterhin jedem einzeln antworte (wird mir langsam zuviel,  poste ich einfach noch mal und erzähle, was nach Abschluss des Abo’s passiert ist. Ich weise hinsichtlich der Nutzungsbedingungen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich damit niemanden beraten möchte. Jeder Betroffene muss letztendlich selbst entscheiden, wie er an die Sache rangeht.

Nachdem ich die Rechnung erhalten habe, hat die Firma Schxxxxlein eine Email und einen Einschreibebrief mit einem Widerruf von mit bekommen. Ich habe mich auf den § 119 BGB (Irrtum) berufen, hatte damit aber zunächst keinen Erfolg. Umgehend kam eine Email, in der der mir wie üblich mit Mahnung, Inkasso und hohen Kosten gedroht wurde. Nun sind diese Drohungen nicht jedermanns Sache, und zu den Leuten gehöre ich auch. Irgendwo in diesem Forum hat jemand kürzlich eine Liste mit Anwälten veröffentlicht, die sich mit dieser Materie auskennen. Ich habe mir einen Anwalt rausgesucht und unverbindlich per Email kontaktiert. Die Antwort kam prompt, und der gute Mann meinte, dass die Forderung der Heute-Leute rechtlich nicht begründbar sei (von wegen und „Gratis“). Er hat auf meinen Auftrag hin ein Schreiben mit eben dieser Begründung verfasst und den Inhabern der Internetseite zugeschickt. Ganze zwei Tage später kam eine Email, dass der Widerruf nun anerkannt wird und dass man „den Widerruf sehr bedauere“. Damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt.

Der Brief des Anwaltes hat mich 45 Euro gekostet, und das war mir natürlich lieber, als 168 Euro an dubiose Internetanbieter abzudrücken. Man kann jetzt natürlich darüber diskutieren, ob man die ganze Sache auch aussitzen kann, und ob es die Anbieter überhaupt auf  einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ankommen lassen wollen. Ich habe mich für diesen Weg entschieden, ich hatte Erfolg, bin jetzt allerdings um 45 Euro ärmer, dafür aber um einiges an Erfahrung reicher.

Gruß

Jahnsi


----------



## SEP (7 März 2006)

*[Zum Thema IrgendeineInteressanteSeite-heute.com gibt es einen eigenen Thread (einfach auf diese blaue Schrift klicken). Interessante Threads sind immer gerne etwas länger - es gehört zum Unvermeidbaren, dass nicht jeder alles liest. Wenn aber jeder neue Threads öffnet, tritt der gleiche Effekt ein.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

